# Door from inside house to garage



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello! First off, thank you for your time and help!

Here's what I have... a hallway leading to the garage. At the end of the hallway there are 3 doors, one straight ahead, and one on either side. Two bedrooms on the sides, open into the bedrooms, and the door straight ahead opens into the garage. 

For that garage door, I want it to be cheap, have a deadbolt hole, and be a decent insulator. Basically, I need an outswing exterior door, but I don't have the money to special order one. 

So, given my situation, could I simply purchase an inswing, turn around the bottom plate, and install it backwards? I realize that it's less secure, but security isn't as big of an issue as insulation.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

First and formost, the door needs to be a fire rated door. You would need to check with your local Building Dept if the door could open into the garage.
Ron


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

It needs to be a fire rated door for safety - especially so if you have bedrooms adjacent.

I have never had a bulding inspection question regarding in-swing or out-swing for a garage door, with most swinging into the garage - but as always, your area may have differing or specific requirements. A call to your building department would likely and easily provide the definitive answer.

I would make sure this is done correctly and with the proper door, as it's a common thing to be checked during a house inspection when selling/buying - and for safety.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

Fire rated... I've definitely got to look into that!

What would be involved in taking an inswing and turning it around?


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

It sounds like you are wanting to use an interior door for an exterior door. And do a lot of work to make an interior door work. You want low cost (not cheap), a deadbolt hole, and some insulation value. Sorry, but IMO, an interior door will not meet these requirements. As posted-you may have local code issues to meet as far as an exterior door. Being it sounds as if you already have an existing door/door frame--Is there a local "Habitat For Humanity", "Goodwill Builders Outlet", or such near? Sometimes these type places get Builders Supply businesses leftovers/overstocks which are brand new. You may find a "door slab" there to fit your needs. David


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

metal door probably your best choice cost wise and habitat good place to start looking


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

We also need a spring loaded closer on those garage doors leading to the interior.


----------



## zrooster99 (Feb 19, 2010)

What if I take an inswing door and turn it around... would there be anything wrong with that, and what would be involved in that?


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

the threshold would be draining into the house and the door could be removed by popping the hinges, but it would work.


----------

